
280 characters aren't enough - lcnmrn
https://sublevel.net/re/26305/
======
iampoul
Doesn't matter, Twitter was all about the 140 characters, nice for some they
increased it, but they also removed a huge part of their identity and their
value by doing so. And this only proves that Twitter doesn't stand for
anything anymore and that will be the fall of it.

